# Potential Downtime 8/9 & 8/10



## Janice (Aug 9, 2006)

Our host will be migrating our VPS to a newly provisioned server. This has many benefits for us. Downtime is expected to be minimal. If you experience any problems accessing the site, please be patient and check back later.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

*whines*
I dun wannnnnnnnna be patient!!!


----------



## Incus (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers for the heads up


----------

